# Pilze im Gewächshaus



## samorai (17. Sep. 2015)

Hallo!
Seit 2-3 Jahren wachsen Pilze in meinem Gewächshaus.
Ganz zum Anfang und wo sie kleiner waren dachte ich es sind Braunkappen, traute aber den"Frieden" nicht und nahm mal das Pilzbuch in die Hand fand aber nichts über diese Art.
Hierzu mal zwei Bilder;

Junger Pilz   Alter Pilz 
Beschreibung: Junger Pilz, Farbe braun- schokoladen braun, Hut von unten geschlossen mit weißlicher Haut.
Alter Pilz(bzw. Hut geöffnet): Helle Farbe, Pusteln auf dem Hut, von unten helle Lamellen, Krempe am Stiel.
Bitte nicht mein Pilzbuch kritisieren, einfach nur Aufklären!
*Wage Vermutungen lade ich gerne zu einer Pilzsuppe ein !!!
*
Gruß Ron!


----------



## Flusi (17. Sep. 2015)

...lieber Ron, nun bleib bitte vernünftig und lass die Finger von irgendwelchen nicht zu 100 % identifizierten Pilzen!!! - es sei denn, Du hast die Materie studiert oder bist lebensmüde... 
(und masochistisch, weil so ein Gift-Tod....ach lassen wir das)  

LG Flusi


----------



## Christine (18. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Ron, guck Dir mal den GARTENriesenschirmling an (nicht den Riesenschirmling).

Aber unbekannte Pilze mit Lamellen und Knolle würde ich grundsätzlich nicht essen.


----------



## samorai (18. Sep. 2015)

Hallo!
Nein ich werde mich hüten bei solchen Pilzen die zu verzehren!
@Christine ....ich mach mich mal schlau!

@Flusi keine Angst soweit ist es noch nicht!

Panterpilz(ist auch giftig) käme also nicht in frage.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Flusi (18. Sep. 2015)

...na dann bin ich ja beruhigt
(unsere Lokalpresse berichtet z.Zt. über viele Fälle von Vergiftungen; in Niedersachsen sind heute fünfzig (!) Leute gemeldet wegen sowas)
LG Flusi


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2015)

Habe mich gestern noch über den Gartenriesenschirmling informiert, selbst dort gehen die Meinungen auseinander(essbar / giftig).
Ich haue ihn raus aus dem Gewächshaus, die Tomaten werden nichts mehr und die Gurken sind auch fast "durch".
Werde morgen die Pflanzen entfernen und das Gewächshaus total wässern und geschlossen halten, dann werden die Pilze sprießen und anschließend entsorgt.
So der Plan!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Geisy (19. Sep. 2015)

Ich finde man kann wunderbar ein Pils im Gewächshaus trinken.


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2015)

Ja das Pils mit "s" kann man überall im Garten trinken.  ...genehm das beste am Gärtnern ist das gießen!

Ron!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2015)

Hi Ron,

das was im allgemeinen als Pilz bezeichnet wird ist ja nichts weiter als die "Blüte" vom Pilz. Der eigentliche Pilz lebt im Boden/Holz ect. und den wird man net los wenn man nur den oberirdische Sporenträger entfernt

bei mir in der Schale meiner Hippeastrum striatum Sämlinge wimmelt es zur Zeit auch von kleinen braune Pilzchen. Sollen sich da halt über das in der Erde was ihnen als Nahrung dient hermachen. Ist da nichts mehr vorhanden verschwindet auch der Pilz wieder ganz schnell

MfG Frank


----------



## Geisy (11. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Ron

Ich trinke mein Pils nun oft im Gewächshaus.
  

So ist die Ernte jederzeit genießbar.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Norbert, 
da könntest du ja gut ein Paa Letten zu einem gemütlichen Pils einladen.

Gruß, Robert,
der auch Karl Lauer heißen könnte.


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Norbert!
Na dann  !!!

Warum ist denn alles so hoch gebaut? .......Fußkalt!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Geisy (11. Okt. 2015)

@ Ron
Ich wollte von oben auf den Teich schauen.

@  Karl Lauer
Dann nenn mich nun Cony Reim-Mann, denn:

_Drum such ich nun auf diesem Wege,
ein paar nette Letten für die Pils pflege.
Sollte sich da keiner finden,
werde ich Freunde einbinden.
Sollte beides nicht machbar sein,
mach ich die Pilse alleine klein._

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Okt. 2015)




----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2015)

Kann ich auch!
Wird ein Pilz heran getragen,
passt es immer in den Kragen.
Ist von dem genug im Leib,
fragt sich jeder wo er bleibt.

Ron!


----------



## Geisy (11. Okt. 2015)

Noch einer...

_Hallo Ron und Robert nun ist es raus,
sollten wir uns mal treffen gebe ich einen aus.
Ich glaube zusammen gibt es viel zu lachen,
darum lassen wir es dann mal richtig krachen.
Grillen ist mein zweites Hobby,
vielleicht finden wir auch da ne Lobby._

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## samorai (11. Okt. 2015)

Das entpuppt sich ja zum späten,
als Dichtkunst der Poeten.
Zu welchem Fest der Kapriolen,
müssen wir die Schuh besohlen.
Kommen alle oder nur ein paar,
wird es sicher wunderbar.

Ron!    ....Bin ganz besoffen von der Reimerei  ....hig!


----------

